# lipo for DX2



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone now a site for a lipo for the old DX2 transmiter ????

i been lookin not find one yet 

thanks


----------



## fstrnu (Jan 19, 2009)

*ebay*

look on ebay for an 11.1 reciever pack. I converted mine last year. it works for weeks without a recharge needed.I think I paid $13.88 for it.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

yep LHS had a eflight pack 11.3 3 cell its only a 1000mha but iam sure it wil last longer then the 8 AAAs lol and it fits good and so far 2 days on it and only droped .2 volts so nice not to worry about it no more lol .. and makes the radio so much lighter now like holding air ... i love it lol


thanks tho for the reply


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

What do you have to do to make the pack fit. Should I just solder a connecter onto the taps where the battery holder thing connects and then just connect my lipo to that connecter.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

i just soldered wires to the little metal tabs inside the dx2.. then put a deans end on them wires and a deans end on the lipo it fits fine no xtra cuttin nor any cutting needed .. 

just make sure you put the plus to plus and minus to minus ...


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

some pictures for you


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok thats what I thought


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

iam sure if you wanted to cut the AAA battery holder up to fit the lipo inside it but i didnt do that ... i have an old blown up dx2 ill see what i can find with that for easy way of hooking but i just didnt want to rip this one apart ... 

easy enough to solder up liek this 2 secs n done lol ..


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

ya I can solder that's no problem


----------

